# Interruptions during tapes



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

If I'm interrupted while listening, should I start over again or stop the tape and pick up where I left off? Also, is it better to listen to the tapes before my day begins or is it okay to listen before I go to bed?I try very hard to pick a time when I will not be interrupted but the last three days, I have been anyway. The first night all was going well when my dog must have heard something that scared her and she jumped up and started barking (she is no longer allowed around me when I listen), the second night, my youngest son interrupted and the third, my oldest son interrupted. They wouldn't have bothered me if they had known I was listening but they didn't know.------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JL, I have had very few interruptions, I think, because I do it right before I go to bed. The only interruption that was significant, was dying batteries







. I find they really help me to sleep better too. Hope this helps! BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jleigh, When I did them I prefered the night time before bed, because I felt like the information stayed in my brain over night, but its preference thing. I am sure you will work out the outside distractions. If you are interupted I would go back to the begining of where you left off.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi JL, As for when you do the tapes....morning or bedtime...that is up to you..it can be mid-day as well..whatever time you feel is the best, but try to pick one time and stick to it if you can. Mike says it is best to get into a routine no matter when you decide to do them, just be consistent.Regarding the interruptions: First, I would put a little sign up on the door of your room saying you need 30 minutes, unless it is a dire emergency (of which you will be able to deal with safely!!!







) Let your family know that you need this little bit of time to start to feel better. Tell them that you will give them 30 min of "alone" time and will not bother them in return, if they balk. If they wouldn't have bothered you, as you have said, then perhaps just telling them is all they need.They also could coral the dog for you! As to starting over or picking up...this depends upon you, and how far along. I would say if it happened at the beginning, and you felt you weren't really relaxed enough yet, then just start over. If however, you were pretty well along, then perhaps back it up a tad bit to get relaxed again, and pick it up from there. Mike has said that there should be 6 hours between sessions if there is a real need to repeat, as the subconscious mind needs time to digest it, and also needs space so it doesn't "rebel" with those armies! Hopefully, this won't be that big an issue, and just picking it up a little before where you left off should do it!!! If I am wrong, hopefully Mike will see this and correct me!!!!







Take good care...and HI BQ!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have been listening right before I go to bed so I think that is the time I'll stick with as it seems to be the only time I can really count on as far as routine goes. I told everyone goodnight last night and announced that I was going to listen to my tape and no one bothered me. As a rule, they don't, but there was a three day stretch there that I had those interruptions and I was afraid it would mess things up.Thanks for the advice!------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,JL, sometimes we have to gently retrain those around us too, as well as the subcon







Well done for getting over the blip.Best RegardsMike


----------

